# صلوات للبابا الراحل يوحنا بولس الثاني



## دروب (17 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام المسيح معكم جميعا
هذه بعض من صلوات البابا الراحل يوحنا بولس الثاني سوف ارسلها تباعا حبيت ان تشاركوني بيها
صلاة_
نسألك يا رب ان تمنحنا مواهب روحك.
اجعلنا ان نخترق الى اعماق الحقيقة كلها.
علمنا ان نتغلب على الشقاقات.
ارسل لنا روحك ليقود جميع اولادك الى الوحدة
الكاملة في ملء المحبة والطاعة لمشيئتك,
بالمسيح يسوع ربنا ..... امين
:yaka:
هذه اول صلاة وهناك مجموعة اخرى سوف اكتبها لكم لاحقا 
مع تحياتي (دروب)


----------



## املا (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات للبابا الراحل يوحنا بولس الثاني*

يسلمو عزيزي 

بالتوفيق


----------



## دروب (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات للبابا الراحل يوحنا بولس الثاني*

شكرا الك حبيبي


----------



## the servant (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات للبابا الراحل يوحنا بولس الثاني*

سلام ونعمة اخي دروب,,,

فعلا صلاة تمس القلب من المعروف ان البابا الراحل كان رجل صلاة ويسعي لوحدة شعب المسيح
وليس التفرقة كما يدعو البابا الحالي....رب المجد يبارك خدمتك


----------



## أرزنا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات للبابا الراحل يوحنا بولس الثاني*

*سلام المسيح:*

*أمين يارب حقق فينا هذه الصلوات*


----------



## دروب (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات للبابا الراحل يوحنا بولس الثاني*

استجبنا يارب


----------

